# On second thought - change the leather seats for Alcantara?



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shall I go with Alcantara or Nappa leather seats?*​
Alcantara3253.33%Nappa Leather2846.67%


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Given the long discussion on Audi's "fine" Nappa leather seats sagging, and seeing some of the photos of seats after a few thousand miles, I am thinking about changing the black leather seats to the no-cost black Alcantara option. Since I decided against coloured seats, this would not alter the final appearance of the car at all.

The reasons I have given myself are as follows:

1. The Nappa leather is too thin and will start sagging after a few thousand miles. I don't particularly want to keep sending the car back every 2-3 months for a warranty claim on the seats!

2. People have told me that Alcantara ages a lot better than leather on the MK1.

3. Alcantara is less susceptible to outside temperatures - i.e. less hot in the summer, less cold in the winter.

4. You get better grip on Alcantara.

5. I get to shave 550 quid off the order! 

What does everyone think?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally wouldn't order leather without heated seats too, so really you're saving a bit more if you opt for the alcantara. I do think that the leather option on the TT is good value compared to what you would pay on a Z4/Boxster/SLK for less seats, or compared to CLK/3xx coupe, etc.

I just think in the UK, leather is a perceived higher-end option, and most people would expect to find it in a TT. If you want to save the cash ditch the autopack instead IMHO.

Wouldn't worry too much about the sagging seats either, if they're good enough for the R8 then they're good enough for the TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The cash saving is an added bonus - I've got the money set aside for the car as it's currently spec'd...I'm more concerned about how the leather would age.

This MK2 is for keeps - I don't plan to sell it in the first 3 years! If it looks really bad in a couple of years' time, I would be gutted!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I originally specced Alcantara instead of leather but then added fine nappa leather + extended later. I reckon it increases the trade in value of the car, in that, alot of folks kind of expect leather in a car like the TT. I'm not saying I don't believe peoples posts complaining of sagging leather but you can inevitably expect the seats to show wear over time. I'm going to use / enjoy mine when the car and seats arrive and when they're done go and get an R8!! Regards, Rich Crawshaw


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

If you are speccing the car for your own personal enjoyment/useability -Go Alcantara - its far better that leather. Less sliding around on the seats, is nicer to sit on, i.e. warmer in winter and cooler in summer.
IMHO


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> If you are speccing the car for your own personal enjoyment/useability -Go Alcantara - its far better that leather. Less sliding around on the seats, is nicer to sit on, i.e. warmer in winter and cooler in summer.
> IMHO


I think you got that in one word - useability!  My cousin, a proud owner of one of the first MK1s TTRs in this country pleaded with me to get Alcantara! :lol:

He said he regreted not speccing it as a no-cost option as the leather hasn't aged well, and he has repeatedly burnt his arse/legs on hot summer days!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

You have it spot on Andyc83.

I also agree with Wondermikie - no heated seats required. Saving Â£750. There's no way an Alcantara car will be worth Â£750 less come trade in, the Alcantara is practically full leather in any case. Also (as I have said a few times now  It does add another texture to the interior)

I love it in mine, and so do the people who have seen it. Do go for extended though, it really is worth it.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want the Alcantara, go for it. Spec the car to what YOU want, not the next owner. I've seen light grey coloured Alcantara seats, and I actually thought they looked better than the leather ones. This was on a red TTC, so it might not necessarily suit your chosen paint colour.

I would also ditch the heated seats - I hardly ever use them on mine.
Put the money towards better wheels IMO (at least 18s), as the 17 inch ones just don't look big enough on the TT.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't got heated seats spec'd - I live in Surrey and when I go to Scotland, I'd always fly up, so it's never really going to get cold enough to justify heated seats for me! 

I've got 18" turbines spec'd already so that should take care of the exterior looks. What I'm concerned about right now is whether Alcantara would look "cheap" for a 30k car, or is that the stereotypical snob factor when it comes to cars in the UK?

Extended leather pack only looks nice if you're careful - they're in places that'd easily get scratched (I have a habit of kicking the side of the centre console, for example)! Also, I couldn't help agreeing with my dealer - I'd get bored of it within a couple of months, and wonder how many pints I could've bought with the 350 quid!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> You have it spot on Andyc83.
> 
> I also agree with Wondermikie - no heated seats required. Saving Â£750. There's no way an Alcantara car will be worth Â£750 less come trade in, the Alcantara is practically full leather in any case. Also (as I have said a few times now  It does add another texture to the interior)
> 
> I love it in mine, and so do the people who have seen it. Do go for extended though, it really is worth it.


If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting a couple of photos of your interior? I'd like to see how Alcantara seats looks with extended black leather!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got alcantara in my Mk1, and it's grey not black. My car has just done 102k miles and the alcantara looks as good as it was when I bought it with 60k miles on the clock, which also looked as good as it was new.

Occasional go over with a raser to de-bobble, like every 6 months if needed and a damp cloth wipe over. No hassle and looks very good.

Much better grip which everyone who sits in my car says when they have full leather.

No option really, if/when I order a Mk2 it will be part of my order.

Nick


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > You have it spot on Andyc83.
> ...


I will give it a go mate. Generally though interior shots aren't that good.

Watch this space...........


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Not sure if these help:

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t290 ... fer012.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t290 ... fer005.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t290 ... er005a.jpg

The trouble is, these interior shots always make the leather look much lighter than it is. The extended leather is around the centre console; on the arm rest on the door card and on the instrument binnicle. Trust me it does look good (far better than my crappy pictures!)

Edit: I have added 005a - to my eyes it's a little more accurate colour (I have messed with the original!)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> ...Trust me it does look good (far better than my crappy pictures!)


Passenger seat looks quite good actually 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm very happy with my Alcantara - and you don't need the seat heaters either!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pics FinFerNan, much appreciated! Extended leather does look very nice, and seems to make the interior look a lot more luxurious than having leather seats! 

Going by what everyone's said on this post, am I correct in saying that if I want usability for a day-to-day "main" car (I'll be using my the MK2 for my daily commute), then go for Alcantara?

Am I also correct in saying that the lack of leather seats wouldn't hit my re-sale value that much? Especially when I don't plan to sell the car in the first 3 years...by which time depreciation would've wiped off at least 40% of the purchase price!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Thanks for the pics FinFerNan, much appreciated! Extended leather does look very nice, and seems to make the interior look a lot more luxurious than having leather seats!
> 
> Going by what everyone's said on this post, am I correct in saying that if I want usability for a day-to-day "main" car (I'll be using my the MK2 for my daily commute), then go for Alcantara?
> 
> Am I also correct in saying that the lack of leather seats wouldn't hit my re-sale value that much? Especially when I don't plan to sell the car in the first 3 years...by which time depreciation would've wiped off at least 40% of the purchase price!


Yes I would agree with what you have said [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's interesting to see how roughly half the respondents picked Alcantara, and the other half picked leather! 

Does that mean half the people use their MK2 as a day-to-day run-about, and the other half use it as their weekend car and/or are not worried/bothered about the sagging issue?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> It's interesting to see how roughly half the respondents picked Alcantara, and the other half picked leather!
> 
> Does that mean half the people use their MK2 as a day-to-day run-about, and the other half use it as their weekend car and/or are not worried/bothered about the sagging issue?


Possibly, difficult to know really. As someone said. Go for what suits you, I did and don't regret it.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan - just another thought, with the extended leather pack, is there any Alcantara on the doors at all, or for that matter, any other parts of the interior except the front and rear seats?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> FinFerNan - just another thought, with the extended leather pack, is there any Alcantara on the doors at all, or for that matter, any other parts of the interior except the front and rear seats?


Andy

It's pi$$ing down here right now, I took this shot last night. But I am not sure if it helps or is all that clear.

The picture shows the join between the elbow rest where it meets the door. As you can see, the extended leather forms the elbow rest and the Alcantara is used on the upper part of the door card.

If you do a search and find a picture of Red extended (because it shows up easily)

I think the red on the doors is fabric (but the elbow rest is leather) on my car the fabric is replaced with Alcantara.

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t290 ... fer006.jpg


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan - just another thought, with the extended leather pack, is there any Alcantara on the doors at all, or for that matter, any other parts of the interior except the front and rear seats?
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics, really appreciate it!

Yes, I think it's clearer now - I wanted to know what happens to the "coloured" upper bit of the door with the extended leather pack, and it's confirmed to be Alcantara!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> I wanted to know what happens to the "coloured" upper bit of the door with the extended leather pack, and it's confirmed to be Alcantara!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Come on then andyc83, don't leave us in suspense. Are we talking leather or alcantara?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

ricka said:


> Come on then andyc83, don't leave us in suspense. Are we talking leather or alcantara?


 :lol: Don't know yet - my order is probably still not on the computers yet (no phone call saying it's gone confirmed, and definitely no build week), so I have weeks to make up my mind!

The more replies and/or votes I get on here, the better-informed I will be when I make that final call.

The decision is either:

1. Stick with black Nappa leather with no black extended leather pack, or
2. Change to black Alcantara with black extended leather pack!

Maybe I should swap the poll to be that!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stick as is. Nappa.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Stick as is. Nappa.


What'd be your reasons for sticking with the Nappa Tosh?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Andy

Best thing would be to go and see/sit in both if you can. If your dealer is any good he will find two cars for you to see.

You have all the opinions etc but the only one that matters is yours mate.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Andy
> 
> Best thing would be to go and see/sit in both if you can. If your dealer is any good he will find two cars for you to see.
> 
> You have all the opinions etc but the only one that matters is yours mate.


That's a damn good point, but I've only ever seen full leather in demo cars, must be something to do with re-sale value! My dealer was on holiday last week, so will give him a buzz and see if he can sniff out a demo car with Alcantara!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Stick as is. Nappa.


For me, most people will want full leather so resale would be one. However i feel full nappa has an air of quality, luxury and sportyness about it. Just about all the sporty cars have full Leather :wink:

Had half and half in the qS, i liked how you could just 'brush' it, but it never looked as good for me as full leather did in the normal TT.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Stick as is. Nappa.
> ...


Tosh, given you've experienced both half/half and full leather, which one is more comfy/grippy? I'm not too fussed about re-sale value - if all goes to plan, by the time I sell it, it'd be a 12k car (3 years down the line) with or without the help of leather seats...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Comfort - its only a cover so makes no difference is my view.

Cleaning was another problem - chocolate bars and alcantara dont mix, so eating in the car was a bugger.

Grip - in the qS it was bucket seats, so you didnt move at all but you dont really move around in either. Leather is smoother though for sure, but you dont slip and slide.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool - I think the best thing to do, as FinFerNan suggested, is to test drive one with Alcantara and another one with Nappa leather back-to-back. That way, I'll know what I like immediately!

I need to know that whatever I pick, I can live with it for the next few years as it'll be my main day-to-day car!

I never eat in the car and don't let my passengers do that either, and that's just in my ancient MK3 Golf!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Just about all the sporty cars have full Leather :wink:


Never had a Lamo then Tosh? or ain't that sporty enough?

http://autoreview.belproject.com/item/346

ps my mates 911 has half leather/Alcantara too and there's loads of other sporty cars with this combo.

You might be right ref resale though. But IMO leather without heated is not so good. Total cost Â£750 - I doubt there's much in it really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Just about all the sporty cars have full Leather :wink:
> ...


I normally get lamo if i have too many beers - strange as they say yeast makes thing rise 

You can have either in most, it was a generalisation - i have no right or wrong answers.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I never spec'd heated seats, on the basis that I live in Surrey and it snows for a day every couple of years...and that's if I'm lucky! 

If I stick with leather seats, should I make them heated too?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Brilliant! :lol: I completely missed that typo! Trust you Tosh!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can have heated on either. I like them, I have them on in summer too - but with the AC on.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

If I were a greenie I'd be up in arms! 

I'm not, so let's all do our part in making the earth nice and warm for our grandchildren's grandchildren. See if I care - I would be digested worm-food many times over by then!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a V6 so the heated seats dont really make a difference


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

To be honest, the V6's efficiency figures are quite impressive for what it is...it's a shame I can't justify spending that kind of money on a day-to-day car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I went DSG second time round and its not that bad truth be told. When I took the wifes 20T A3 thing ( i so hate the A3 ) to london last week it managed 34mpg, the V6 TT normally does 31mpg.

DSG is in the lower co2 bracket for tax discs too.

I have had lots or turbo engines and really wanted the V this time round. Also its not quattro on the 20.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The V6 is a lovely engine, but I prefer the manual gearbox and there's no way I am willing to pay that kind of tax on it!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> If you are speccing the car for your own personal enjoyment/useability -Go Alcantara - its far better that leather. Less sliding around on the seats, is nicer to sit on, i.e. warmer in winter and cooler in summer.
> IMHO


Jon, are they noticeably cooler to sit on in the summer? I ask, because I had to endure the "summer" heat today without aircon in my ancient Golf! Obviously the MK2 will come with the standard Audi climate control unit, but every little helps! I really hate the heat...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I normally get lamo if i have too many beers - strange as they say yeast makes thing rise


Oop's 

Far be it from me to malign your manhood Tosh :wink: From some of Rebels recent posts he might be interested though :roll:

Urrrrrgh! Picture's NOT required  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I think they are far more comfortable in warm weather, its not just the burning legs when wearing shorts and the seats have been in the sun. I find that they are more comfortable than the leather as I seem to be less 'clammy'. (I feel with leather seats my back feels a bit sweaty).

In fact with leather seats in really hot weather I feel like Im sweating more than a paedophile in Mothercare.

Seriously I would get a test drive of a car with Alcantara and test drive it on a warm/hot day (if this is possible).

Its all personal taste really, I dont mind taking a slight hit (if there is one) come resale time for comfort over 3 years. Remember for the TT the Alcantara is a saving at purchase. I may stand to be corrected in this but isnt Alcantara leather anyway, just inside out ?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> In fact with leather seats in really hot weather I feel like Im sweating more than a paedophile in Mothercare.


What a colourful description! 



Godzilla said:


> Its all personal taste really, I dont mind taking a slight hit (if there is one) come resale time for comfort over 3 years. Remember for the TT the Alcantara is a saving at purchase. I may stand to be corrected in this but isnt Alcantara leather anyway, just inside out ?


The more I read this thread, the more convinced I am about getting Alcantara. Also, having Alcantara shows that I'm buying to car to drive it (on a day-to-day basis for that matter), and not for any other reason!

Alcantara is a man-made composite fabric, although the feel of the material is similar to that of suede.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ive got Alcantra on mine and can't say its really makes a difference to the car.

Only prob i guess are resale - but if your keeping for 3 years becomes less of an issue. As finding out when trying to sell my dads x5 he had half leather half alcantra seats and it did put alot of people off.

but one other downer for me having gone for the lighter colour is that its hard work to keep clean. Generally the leather bolsters and sides are easier to clean.

My advice for whats its worth is if your thinking about going for the light interior go for full leather if you were going for black then stick with Alcantra. On the comfort front i think you'll find that there is little in it except the leather will be colder in the winter!

hope that helps!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess that leads me to another question - how do you keep Alcantara clean?

I know with leather, you can get specialist cleaning products...but what about Alcantara? People have hinted at razor blades and wet clothes, but is there a definitive way to keep Alcantara clean?

By the way, I will be going for all-black interior, so I guess it won't be as hard to clean!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> I guess that leads me to another question - how do you keep Alcantara clean?
> 
> I know with leather, you can get specialist cleaning products...but what about Alcantara? People have hinted at razor blades and wet clothes, but is there a definitive way to keep Alcantara clean?
> 
> By the way, I will be going for all-black interior, so I guess it won't be as hard to clean!


You could always consider having just the the Scotch Guard treatment for the seats but to be honest if you go for black I really don't think keeping it clean would be a major issue. (oh, and did you know black is actually Charcoal Grey! - it's nice though) [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I smoke like a chimney in my car so there's ash and tobacco all over the shop but I gave it a bit of a hoover yesterday and it looks brand new again


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah I did notice the black leather interior being a very dark grey on the test drives - I presume that's the case for Alcantara too?

Do I need to take the car somewhere for the Scotch Guard treatment, or is it an easy DIY job?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> Yeah I did notice the black leather interior being a very dark grey on the test drives - I presume that's the case for Alcantara too?
> 
> Do I need to take the car somewhere for the Scotch Guard treatment, or is it an easy DIY job?


Yes, the Alcantara is still a Charcoal Grey.

I'm sure the dealership would be only to happy to treat the seats for you, just a question of price I guess :?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone got any good up close shots of the Alcantara?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Anyone got any good up close shots of the Alcantara?


Not saying it's good, but is this any use?

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t290 ... er005a.jpg


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll probably get Paul Dalton (http://www.miracledetail.co.uk) to prep the car for me, both inside and out, once I take delivery.

Alcantara doesn't photograph well - I plan to go in one day in the near future and take a look at/sit in the car, especially since I am getting more inclined towards Alcantara!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just spoke to my dealer, and they don't have any TTs with Alcantara, either with them or at their sister dealership!

He did say that he hasn't seen any Nappa leather creasing issues on seat cushion.

He also mentioned that Alcantara doesn't wear well and tends to "bubble up" after a while, but agreed that a razor blade would do the trick.

Oh well I'm at least a month away from the ordering going confirmed, so I have plenty of time to hear what everyone has to say on this issue!


----------



## Pappa (May 22, 2007)

A dealer suggesting the cheaper option is inferior 

Surely not! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Pappa said:


> A dealer suggesting the cheaper option is inferior
> 
> Surely not! :lol: :lol:


I thought about going for the leather, my dealer talked me out of it!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pappa said:


> A dealer suggesting the cheaper option is inferior
> 
> Surely not! :lol: :lol:


He did talk me out of some fairly pointless options (storage pack, short shift etc.)

Gotta give him some credit - his ideal combo is magma red interior with the 19" RS4 wheels, so you can see where he's coming from!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Pappa said:
> 
> 
> > A dealer suggesting the cheaper option is inferior
> ...


Just curious, what was his argument there then?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Pappa said:
> ...


TBH Andy, I don't normally take much notice of Car Salespeople, I tend to make my own mind up. A bit like yourself really, I check out the facts and then go for it. Also like you, I was wavering over the leather/Alcntara thing. I prefer Alcantara for the reasons mentioned before. But I was a little concerned about the re sale/quality car points (also raised here)

He convinced me that I should choose what* I *want. Also he felt the difference in sale price will be less than the original cost, certainly if you factor in heated seats too (which I would have)

I think overall, here was a dealer actually suggesting *I spend less*. Now, you have just got to trust someone like that haven't you 

As you might guess, in the end my final spec was dearer in any case, but I guess that applies to everyone on here 

As I have said before mate - Your car, your money, your decision :wink:

ps - don't worry about the cleaning thing, although it does mark up with choc for example, Alcantara cleans up easily.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont be tight - get the leather


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

If I get Alcantara, I most certainly will get the extended leather pack, as it does look damn good...at that point, the saving on a 2.0T would only be 200 quid on my current spec.

Money is not the factor for consideration here - it's always going to be comfort/usability in a day-to-day car!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> If I get Alcantara, I most certainly will get the extended leather pack, as it does look damn good...at that point, the saving on a 2.0T would only be 200 quid on my current spec.


Wise choice, Alcantara with extended leather will look spot on IMO - wish i'd taken extended leather


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The way I look at it is - the 200 quid saved will go a long way towards a Pogo Alert (formerly Origin B2) radar and laser warning system!

After taking delivery of the car, I already have about 1500 quid's worth of work planned for it (Pioneer D3 + installation, and new car prep by Paul Dalton at Miracle Detail).

Hence the leather/Alcantara decision is not about money!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I went to another local-ish dealership yesterday evening to take a look at a TTC MK2 with Alcantara, and really liked what I saw! It was comfortable to sit in and nice to touch. I think Alcantara does add a bit of texture to the interior, and definitely doesn't look cheap at all!

Called my dealer this afternoon and said I wanted to change my Nappa leather seats to Alcantara with black extended leather pack. Really looking forward to the car now! 

Thanks to everyone who contributed their opinions in this thread - really appreciate it!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> I went to another local-ish dealership yesterday evening to take a look at a TTC MK2 with Alcantara, and really liked what I saw! It was comfortable to sit in and nice to touch. I think Alcantara does add a bit of texture to the interior, and definitely doesn't look cheap at all!
> 
> Called my dealer this afternoon and said I wanted to change my Nappa leather seats to Alcantara with black extended leather pack. Really looking forward to the car now!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who contributed their opinions in this thread - really appreciate it!


Nice one Andy, you know it makes sense [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

